# What Football Club Do You Support?



## cidermaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Me,Celtic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 11, 2016)

Chelsea


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 11, 2016)

www.rammyunited.co.uk
And I always take an interest in the shakers as well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2016)

Heart of Midlothian.
[Currently 2nd in Scottish Premier]:lol:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 11, 2016)

Sunderland AFC


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hashtag United


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Man City, both good and bad times.

Rochdale, follow the results. Born there.

followed Mansfield Town when we emigrated here. til that t**t Keith Haslam bought them.

Inter Milan, Forza Inter.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2016)

As my user name suggests, Colchester United - both through bad times and worse.

Don't like Liverpool as my brother supported them when we were growing up and have a bit of a soft spot for Norwich as they are my nearest bigger club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2016)

Fulham nil


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 11, 2016)

New mills afc


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 11, 2016)

Chelsea fc. Was a season ticket holder for 2 years before I took up golf. 
Local team who I go and watch now and again are colchester United.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 11, 2016)

Been a Tottenham supporter for a very long time and for the last twenty years or so have also followed Cheltenham Town.

Have to admit, however, that having got season tickets for me an my lad two seasons ago to support our local team (and the one that he follows) they have somewhat taken over with first the great escape and then last season's amazing campaign.  Leicester City.

The performance of all three teams last season is something that will not be surpassed.

Its going to be surreal following two teams in the Champions League this season after only having had one season of Spurs in the past.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2016)

The Mighty Eagles - Crystal Palace!


----------



## Leereed (Sep 11, 2016)

Leeds.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The Mighty Eagles - Crystal Palace!
		
Click to expand...

Booooooo!!!!


Middlesbrough


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 11, 2016)

I dont know anything about football, I support Leeds.. Jez they were awful yesterday


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			I dont know anything about football, I support Leeds.. Jez they were awful yesterday
		
Click to expand...

You can get counselling, medication, and a grant for that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2016)

Liverpool season ticket holder and I'm a shareholder in COLFC a newly formed non league community football club.

I've never understood  why people who have no real affinity to a city/club support a team 200+ Miles away from where they are born/grew up/live.

Example: somebody who supports Liverpool, who lives in London, has never been to Liverpool, has no links to its culture etc yet is a "Liverpool fan".

The above example could be aimed at United,Arsenal,Chelsea fans aswell as many many more too.


----------



## Toad (Sep 11, 2016)

The one and only St Johnstone.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2016)

Arsenal. 40 years and counting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2016)

Toad said:



			The one and only St Johnstone.
		
Click to expand...

That makes two of us then - COYS!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Arsenal. 40 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...

Is that nett or gross, spent, watching them?


----------



## Grogger (Sep 12, 2016)

Leeds, unfortunately


----------



## Tongo (Sep 12, 2016)

Melchester Rovers. 

I quite like Jossy's Giants as well.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I've never understood  why people who have no real affinity to a city/club support a team 200+ Miles away from where they are born/grew up/live.

Example: somebody who supports Liverpool, who lives in London, has never been to Liverpool, has no links to its culture etc yet is a "Liverpool fan".
		
Click to expand...

tempting, so tempting


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2016)

The Mighty Chairboys - aka Wycombe Wanderers.
That well known team from Bucks who look remarkably like they're going down this year...

Oh, and Man U.....since about '73. Never seen them play live but, hey, football's a sham anyway.....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeH said:



			tempting, so tempting 


Click to expand...

You can't be an Everton fan just because you sucked some of their mints when you were 10!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You can't be an Everton fan just because you sucked some of their mints when you were 10!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I read that twice....&#128565;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I'm glad I read that twice....&#128565;
		
Click to expand...

Being a Man U fan I'm quite suprised you can read Ian. :lol:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2016)

Blackpool (or as our money grabbing owners call it The Company)


----------



## IanG (Sep 12, 2016)

The mighty Greenock Morton, happy memories of going along in the early '70s with my Dad. Once you've had a Cappielow pie you're changed forever.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The Mighty Chairboys - aka Wycombe Wanderers.
That well known team from Bucks who look remarkably like they're going down this year...

Oh, and Man U.....since about '73. Never seen them play live but, hey, football's a sham anyway.....
		
Click to expand...

I bet you wish Martin O'Neil was there. You'd be in the Premiership by now !!!

One of my best footie days was at Adams Park. WW were promoted and Might Macc needed and got a win. I was a tad tipsy when I got in the ground. Sreamed myself hoarse thoughout the game, wife no 2 swore she could hear my from the other side of the ground, then walked by through the town bedecked in MTFC shirt and scarf running the gauntlet of WW fans all the way back to the pub on the Marsh where I continued to celebrate into the early hours. 
Great great memory !


----------



## simplyme (Sep 12, 2016)

I am a Tottenham Fan, former season ticket holder but sadly gave them up 4 years ago.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 12, 2016)

Will look up Norwich to see how they have done (they're localish) but in general don't watch a match of any description from one year to the next.


----------



## shewy (Sep 12, 2016)

The dandy don's aka Aberdeen


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool season ticket holder and I'm a shareholder in COLFC a newly formed non league community football club.
		
Click to expand...

Stu.....can I just point out that drinking in the supporters club bar does NOT make you a shareholder  :ears:

Southampton for me and I also spent many Saturday afternoons on the terraces of Cappielow watching the mighty Greenock Morton getting humped  :angry:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeH said:



			tempting, so tempting 


Click to expand...

Have I hit a nerve


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Stu.....can I just point out that drinking in the supporters club bar does NOT make you a shareholder  :ears:

Southampton for me and I also spent many Saturday afternoons on the terraces of Cappielow watching the mighty Greenock Morton getting humped  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

That's the best part of non league football. No police or stewards saying you can't do this and you can't do that, no police escorts from train stations, The ability to stand on the terrace having a pint etc.

It really is the beautiful game.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2016)

Wigan Athletic born and bred...

I do take the boy watching Burscough in the non-league as well.. Cheap day out and good banter with the fans, like watching the 'tics when I was a kid


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeH said:



			tempting, so tempting 


Click to expand...

Go on do it.........


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't support any club, I follow the NE clubs mainly Newcastle.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2016)

The Biscuitmen at Elm Park.


Oh wait we have changed our name to the Royals and moved to the Mad Stad.

First game at Em Park 69/70 season. We beat Barrow 6-3. Most games since then have been a disappointment.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 12, 2016)

Not seen a live soccer game since an F.A.Cup 1st round game in 1998.    A far cry from the days when I used to watch 100+ in the 1980s and followed my local team, Leatherhead, over land and sea (AND LEICESTER!).        Quite happy having a passionate support for an NFL and baseball teams now.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 12, 2016)

In 1958 my father and my uncle took me to St Andrews (no, not that one, the other one).

Sadly they are both departed now but are still held dear in my heart. However, I do sometimes think "Did you have to?"

I mean, 58 years of following Birmingham City. Two League Cup wins, a Fairs Cup final, eight promotions but nine relegations. Talk about "Keep Right On to the end of the road".


----------



## philly169 (Sep 12, 2016)

Arsenal for me. Dad took me to a few spurs games when i was young, my grandad took me to more Arsenal games around the same time. So Arsenal became the team i supported. Have been a member now for probably almost 20 years...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 12, 2016)

Manchester United.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You can't be an Everton fan just because you sucked some of their mints when you were 10!!
		
Click to expand...

Everton fans are born not made :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2016)

Watford. Dad was born and raised in Watford and at the time (very early 80s), Watford were the highest 'local' club. There was talk at the time of going to seeing Pompey, Saints, Wimbledon or Palace!!  . Lost count of how many games I've been too and still go today, with my two boys (8 & 6) and occasionally my Dad (83). Expensive stuff, especially going to away games when I/we can.

I also followed Aldershot & Aldershot Town. It started by going to a few games in the 1970s when they were a league club. When they dissolved and reformed as Aldershot Town in 1992, some of the best football viewing days ensued, watching them in lowest Ryman/Isthmian League division. Going with mates home and away, standing behind goals with a hot cup of tea and pie, watching goal mouth scrambles in a mud bath, massive scraps on the pitch and between benches....aah, great days! . Don't go anymore as not enough time with family and Watford.

Also like Real Madrid, and maybe one day, I'll see them in the Bernabeu...unless Watford finish top four in the Premier League and they come to the Vic :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2016)

Everton - looking forward to visiting The Stadium of Light tonight to see them whup the Mackems (humble pie all ready tomorrow if this blows up in my face and we lose )

I look out for the Newcastle score as having lived here for 27 yrs now it affects everyones life north of the Tyne. Win or lose does not particularly bother me but it bothers everyone else here so you can't help but look out for them.


----------



## DCB (Sep 12, 2016)

Heart of Midlothian.

It's been a bit of a roller coaster ride since I first started to watch them in the late 60s.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool season ticket holder and I'm a shareholder in COLFC a newly formed non league community football club.

I've never understood  why people who have no real affinity to a city/club support a team 200+ Miles away from where they are born/grew up/live.

Example: somebody who supports Liverpool, who lives in London, has never been to Liverpool, has no links to its culture etc yet is a "Liverpool fan".

The above example could be aimed at United,Arsenal,Chelsea fans aswell as many many more too.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool. Its only 199 miles door to door!! 

My mum is from there, as are my grand parents and i have somewhere a pic of me circa 1986 in a Crown paints shirt! John Barnes was my hero.

I do follow what Reading are up to and go to the odd match now and again.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 12, 2016)

Stoke City Fan.

A very depressed one at the moment...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 12, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Stoke City Fan.

A very depressed one at the moment...
		
Click to expand...

Loved the quote from Mark Hughes about his team getting penalised the most for indiscretions in their own penalty area.  Well maybe Mark, just maybe, referees have realised your team has been getting away with murder holding and obstructing players for years.


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2016)

Always been Aldershot.   Born and raised in Guildford so was the local Team.  Used to go to London when they were away and watch the 1st Division Teams... (I am talking later 70s/early 80s here, when you could get in as a schoolboy for "pence!")

Worked in Swindon for 20 years and lived in surrounding villages... but still went to see The Shots... even after 92 when they went bust and reformed!  Been in Monmouthshire since 2009, so that's not helped, so limited to a handful of games a yeear, but always try and align visits to local relatives with home games.

Sad, but true.  Premiership these days?  You can keep it.  Too much rolling around on the floor!  And too expensive to go


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Liverpool. Its only 199 miles door to door!! 

*My mum is from there*, as are my grand parents and i have somewhere a pic of me circa 1986 in a Crown paints shirt! John Barnes was my hero.

I do follow what Reading are up to and go to the odd match now and again.
		
Click to expand...


That's understandable people like you who's parents are from the city and for one reason or another have moved away. I'm on about people who have no links to the city/club who then support us or united or any other top side.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 12, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Loved the quote from Mark Hughes about his team getting penalised the most for indiscretions in their own penalty area.  Well maybe Mark, just maybe, referees have realised your team has been getting away with murder holding and obstructing players for years.
		
Click to expand...

to be perfectly honest mate some of the refereeing i've seen so far has been embarrassing. Yes we've given away penalties which we've deserved. 

We didn't get one against City which was stonewall and Wanyama should've been sent off on Saturday, put in a challenge exactly like Whelan got his yellow for and didn't get a 2nd one. It's so frustrating how reluctant refs are to give 2nd yellow cards.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 12, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Arsenal. 40 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...

Newcastle .....35 years... No trophies... Although I did once see them beat Barcelona &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#9917;&#65039;&#127942;&#127942;


----------



## MikeH (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Have I hit a nerve 

Click to expand...

it's been said...
that the reason loads of reds are watching COLFC is because they feel disenfranchised from their own club what with the number of out of towners who come to Everton's former ground and that you needed to build your big mad new stand to fit them all in. Apparently you can see the new erection from Mars (there's a big supporters group on Mars I'm told). God Bless Big Stand FC


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I bet you wish Martin O'Neil was there. You'd be in the Premiership by now !
		
Click to expand...

The year MoN got us promotion, me and two mates did every league game that season, including a midweek away game at Barrow in February...... those were the days eh..?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeH said:



			it's been said...
that the reason loads of reds are watching COLFC is because they feel disenfranchised from their own club what with the number of out of towners who come to Everton's former ground and that you needed to build your big mad new stand to fit them all in. *Apparently you can see the new erection from Mars (there's a big supporters group on Mars I'm told)*. God Bless Big Stand FC
		
Click to expand...

Another Delta rumour 

Not just the club, the PL,its greed and plenty of other reasons. There's plenty of Blues there too.

The mighty Perps are the only non league side within the city's boundaries, it's not been set up to challenge like FC United or AFC Liverpool.

It's still not big enough, I suppose that's the price you pay for being successful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Liverpool. Its only 199 miles door to door!! 

My mum is from there, as are my grand parents and i have somewhere a pic of me circa 1986 in a Crown paints shirt! John Barnes was my hero.

I do follow what Reading are up to and go to the odd match now and again.
		
Click to expand...

That's close enough to Devon to qualify as a rednose, both there or Scandinavia are OK.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Another Delta rumour 

Not just the club, the PL,its greed and plenty of other reasons. There's plenty of Blues there too.

The mighty Perps are the only non league side within the city's boundaries, it's not been set up to challenge like FC United or AFC Liverpool.

It's still not big enough, I suppose that's the price you pay for being successful.

Click to expand...

far too measured a response


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2016)

The once-mighty Rangers!

Been a tough few years, not looking any better this week either!


----------



## shewy (Sep 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			The once-mighty Rangers!

Been a tough few years, not looking any better this week either!
		
Click to expand...

Only been following football 5 years then? &#128523;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

MikeH said:



			far too measured a response
		
Click to expand...

Comeback later lid when I've had a few G&T's :ears:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 12, 2016)

Jossy's Giants.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2016)

shewy said:



			Only been following football 5 years then? &#128523;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Everton fans are boring not mad. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Almathak FC

FA Sunday cup winners 1989.

In the manner of many Liverpool amateur sides who have dominated the national Sunday winners over 30 years (14 Liverpool winners, I think), including Dingle Rail, Nicosia, Seymour, Oyster Martyrs (inc Rooney's brother) and others.

Saw many a side come unstuck against them in Sefton park, although with 300 locals on the side with staffies, dreadlocks, spliffs I dont blame them.


----------



## DCB (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That's understandable people like you who's parents are from the city and for one reason or another have moved away. I'm on about people who have no links to the city/club who then support us or united or any other top side.
		
Click to expand...

When I was a kid Leeds United were the big team down South. We weren't interested, we hardly saw English football on tv, so, why should we be interested. Then, we found out that one of the other families in the street had a distant family relation in Steve Highway. This came to light when he was up for a family wedding and he stopped off at our neighbours  house. We saw him in our street and he spoke to us oin our street. That was big news.  Overnight half the street became Liverpool supporters. I have to admit the Liverpool score is still one of the first I look for at the weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

DCB said:



			When I was a kid Leeds United were the big team down South. We weren't interested, we hardly saw English football on tv, so, why should we be interested. Then, we found out that one of the other families in the street had a distant family relation in Steve Highway. This came to light when he was up for a family wedding and he stopped off at our neighbours  house. We saw him in our street and he spoke to us oin our street. That was big news.  Overnight half the street became Liverpool supporters. I have to admit the Liverpool score is still one of the first I look for at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Did they show the English teams on "midweek sports night special - now that was a programme and a half.

That said, they always seemed to show Liverpool on last (but extended coverage) even though we were in the European cup.

They tended to show the English and Scottish Cup winners cup, UEFA cup highlights first, then show some bowls, a bit of show jumping then keep the best till last. Probably to get the figures up for the show jumping.

Nothing better than going the match with your dad, see the reds get through to semis and finals, chippy on the way home then watch the highlights on the telly. And all on a school night, magic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2016)

Take a wild guess from the forum name!!   Chelsea season ticket holder, as are Mrs BiM, my best man and his brother.  Matthew Harding Upper in front of the new TV studios.



murphthemog said:



			Arsenal. 40 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Is that nett or gross, spent, watching them?

Click to expand...

Since Arsene Wenger last bought a recognised name?


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2016)

Chelsea & Rangers, the futures blue &#128077;

Born in London, passed around like pass the parcel for a few years, eventually thrown in the Thames and fished out the Avon &#128540;


----------



## Jensen (Sep 12, 2016)

Tottenham -  Yidio, Yidio


----------



## Jensen (Sep 12, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Tottenham -  Yidio, Yidio
		
Click to expand...

Originally from London, now exiled in Geordie Land


----------



## Berger (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That's understandable people like you who's parents are from the city and for one reason or another have moved away. I'm on about people who have no links to the city/club who then support us or united or any other top side.
		
Click to expand...

I grew up in Belfast in the 80's where in most cases it was either Liverpool or United. Nowadays you see kids supporting all sorts of teams but not back then. My dad supported Liverpool and to be honest I don't ever remember it ever being a choice for me. I'm not sure if my dad was a glory hunter who picked the Reds as he would have been a teenager during the Shankly years or whether half of my grandads family coming from Liverpool had anything to do with it. 

First chance I got I moved to Liverpool to go to uni in 2001 and ended up staying 5 years. For the last 10 years I've been sharing a season ticket on the kop, although I tend to go to more away games than home ones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2016)

As a kid I use to watch Wimbledon in the Southern League in the days of Guy in goal, Bassett etc and then go to Fulham on alternative Saturdays. When Wimbledon go into the league I continued and managed to see every home game for both clubs one season (I was only 11) and had to make a choice. Having already seen Fulham in a cup final I went with them only to see them descend the leagues and be a game from going out of the league while the Crazy Gang took the world by storm (although I went to their Wembley success). 

It hasn't been easy being a Fulham fan, but I wouldn't have swapped it and don't regret my decision and as history showed, it hasn't been plain sailing being a Wimbledon fan either especially in the last decade or so. The thing is once you've made that choice you have to stick with it through thin and thinner


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did they show the English teams on "midweek sports night special - now that was a programme and a half.

That said, they always seemed to show Liverpool on last (but extended coverage) even though we were in the European cup.

They tended to show the English and Scottish Cup winners cup, UEFA cup highlights first, then show some bowls, a bit of show jumping then keep the best till last. Probably to get the figures up for the show jumping.

Nothing better than going the match with your dad, see the reds get through to semis and finals, chippy on the way home then watch the highlights on the telly. And all on a school night, magic.
		
Click to expand...


That's because all the exciting stuff was on 1st......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's because all the exciting stuff was on 1st......   

Click to expand...

Youse must have been on at 10.00 then in them days. #Cupwinnerscupfodder


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a kid I use to watch Wimbledon in the Southern League in the days of Guy in goal, Bassett etc and then go to Fulham on alternative Saturdays. When Wimbledon go into the league I continued and managed to see every home game for both clubs one season (I was only 11) and had to make a choice. Having already seen Fulham in a cup final I went with them only to see them descend the leagues and be a game from going out of the league while the Crazy Gang took the world by storm (although I went to their Wembley success). 

It hasn't been easy being a Fulham fan, but I wouldn't have swapped it and don't regret my decision and as history showed, it hasn't been plain sailing being a Wimbledon fan either especially in the last decade or so. The thing is once you've made that choice you have to stick with it through thin and thinner
		
Click to expand...

Is right, Homer.:thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hearts Hearts Glorious Hearts.Just completed 50 years as a fan.Took till 1998 before I saw them win a trophy.Mon the Hertz.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 12, 2016)

50 years a  Spurs fan through thick and a lot of thin. Also used to go to Plough Lane and Loftus Road when I worked in London and now have a soft spot for Brighton & Hove Albion.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 12, 2016)

arnieboy said:



			50 years a  Spurs fan through thick and a lot of thin. Also used to go to Plough Lane and Loftus Road when I worked in London and now have a soft spot for Brighton & Hove Albion.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:SEAGULLS


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2016)

Born and bred Dunfermline Athletic fan

Started going with my dad at about 5 years of age and once a bit older travelled all over Scotland barely missing a home or away game for years before moving to Ireland. Get over a couple of times a year for matches nowadays.

Not easy being a Pars fan as was hammered home on Saturday when we managed to miss 3 (yes THREE) penalties in 23 minutes during the first half &#128580;&#128553;

'Mon The Pars


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2016)

I have  a season ticket at Kidderminster Harriers and then watch Stourbridge when they play on Monday nights or if Harriers don't have a game.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dundee FC for me the big team in the town. Used to follow them most weeks but not been in a few years, have a taken up watching the Bundesliga, of to see Dortmund again in 2 weeks then Monchengladbach the next day


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 12, 2016)

I grew up a United fan but just found myself drifting away from it and the premier league over time.
I liked the Idea and Ethos of FC United when they Started out in 2005 and have been following them ever since.


----------



## larmen (Sep 12, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			... have a taken up watching the Bundesliga, of to see Dortmund again in 2 weeks then Monchengladbach the next day
		
Click to expand...

Werder Bremen fan myself, I don't think I will follow the Bundesliga for much longer 
Which reminds me, time for that weird lady on ITV4. I already missed week one of the year's fun.

In the UK I have some mild interest in Brentford, but not enough to name a player or any manager past Uwe Roessler.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Youse must have been on at 10.00 then in them days. #Cupwinnerscupfodder

Click to expand...

Only in September by October our interest in Europe was over!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 13, 2016)

Stoke City supporter here.


----------



## Chisteve (Sep 13, 2016)

Arsenal 

Funnily enough now Brighton also as have season tickets for this season


----------



## Snelly (Sep 13, 2016)

I think Premiership football is a revolting stain on our national identity but don't mind the Championship and below.

I am going to watch the Owls at Hillsborough tonight so would say I am a fan.  
Also had a season ticket at Maine Road for three years from 1990 onwards as it was very cheap and I lived next door to the ground in my University years. 
Lastly, Brighton - lived in Sussex for 16 years until fairly recently and always enjoyed going to the Amex.

So I am a Wednesday, Man City and Brighton fan in that order but am not really bothered if they win, lose or draw these days.

I love Barcelona FC too and always try and get to a game if I am in the city.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Liverpool &#128077;

Jeez, all these blues going on about out of towners, and not one of them lives in the city &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Junior (Sep 13, 2016)

Man Utd, like my parents, like my grand parents and so on.....

Always had a soft spot for Altrincham and Crewe and used to go to a few their games a season.


----------



## drewster (Sep 13, 2016)

IanG said:



			The mighty Greenock Morton, happy memories of going along in the early '70s with my Dad. Once you've had a Cappielow pie you're changed forever.
		
Click to expand...

I've always adopted Greenock Morton as my Scottish team, i had a shoot team photo on my wall once !!!!  Andy Ritchie, Derek Macinnes, Rajamaki .I read somewhere that Cappielow is also a Hot Rod track or was that my imagination ????


----------



## drewster (Sep 13, 2016)

I follow West Ham but don't part with my hard earned cash. Used to also enjoy following Chelmsford City on some of their famous FA cup runs. Coming back from 2-0 down at Barnet to draw 2-2 was a highlight as was Wycombe and Gillingham away.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Liverpool &#128077;

Jeez, all these blues going on about out of towners, and not one of them lives in the city &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Liverpool &#62541;

Jeez, all these blues going on about out of towners, and not one of them lives in the city &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

yes, but when I go to Goodison I'd be in the minority as an outsider, not part of the majority as I would at the ground with the Big Stand


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2016)

MikeH said:



			yes, but when I go to Goodison I'd be in the minority as an outsider, not part of the majority as I would at the ground with the Big Stand
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

Salford City


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Liverpool ðŸ‘

Jeez, all these blues going on about out of towners, and not one of them lives in the city ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You'll qualify for Â£9.00 ticket then :whoo:


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Salford City
		
Click to expand...

Bad luck for last Saturday.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Bad luck for last Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I just wanted to join in, I don't like football but very much enjoyed the TV programs about the rise and rise of Salford City....  41 is maybe too old to be choosing a football team.


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I just wanted to join in, I don't like football but very much enjoyed the TV programs about the rise and rise of Salford City....  41 is maybe too old to be choosing a football team.
		
Click to expand...

 Too old for a lot of things, but surely not choosing a football team.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Too old for a lot of things, but surely not choosing a football team.

Click to expand...


Too old for an 18-30 holiday... not much else though?!


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Too old for an 18-30 holiday... not much else though?!
		
Click to expand...

 Cheap rates at golf clubs. ours stop at 39.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Cheap rates at golf clubs. ours stop at 39.

Click to expand...

Oh... Ye, I think that ship sailed a while ago at my club.

Too old to wear a cap backwards I recon.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chelsea. Saw my first game at the Bridge in March 1975, we lost 2-1 to Middlesbrough and got relegated two months later. Hardly missed a home game from 76 through 85. These days I go to FA Cup games if we're drawn at home.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Salford City
		
Click to expand...

Much like the BBC then!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 13, 2016)

Snelly said:



*I think Premiership football is a revolting stain on our national identity* but don't mind the Championship and below.

I am going to watch the Owls at Hillsborough tonight so would say I am a fan.  
Also had a season ticket at Maine Road for three years from 1990 onwards as it was very cheap and I lived next door to the ground in my University years. 
Lastly, Brighton - lived in Sussex for 16 years until fairly recently and always enjoyed going to the Amex.

So I am a Wednesday, Man City and Brighton fan in that order but am not really bothered if they win, lose or draw these days.

I love Barcelona FC too and always try and get to a game if I am in the city.
		
Click to expand...

If we had a like button i'd be clicking it for this!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I think Premiership football is a revolting stain on our national identity but don't mind the Championship and below.

I am going to watch the Owls at Hillsborough tonight so would say I am a fan.  
Also had a season ticket at Maine Road for three years from 1990 onwards as it was very cheap and I lived next door to the ground in my University years. 
Lastly, Brighton - lived in Sussex for 16 years until fairly recently and always enjoyed going to the Amex.
		
Click to expand...

Will you still go to Hillborough if Wednesday win promotion?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Too old for an 18-30 holiday... not much else though?!
		
Click to expand...

Too young for a SAGA holiday


----------



## IanG (Sep 13, 2016)

drewster said:



			I've always adopted Greenock Morton as my Scottish team, i had a shoot team photo on my wall once !!!!  Andy Ritchie, Derek Macinnes, Rajamaki .I read somewhere that Cappielow is also a Hot Rod track or was that my imagination ????
		
Click to expand...

Andy Ritchie - The Idle Idol, fantastic player on the ball, not so much at running after it. 

Think your imagination got the better of you with the hot rod fantasy - no room for that at Cappielow.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 13, 2016)

drewster said:



			I've always adopted Greenock Morton as my Scottish team, i had a shoot team photo on my wall once !!!!  Andy Ritchie, Derek Macinnes, Rajamaki .I read somewhere that Cappielow is also a Hot Rod track or was that my imagination ????
		
Click to expand...

Cowdenbeath's Central Park doubles up as the "Racewall" of a Saturday night. Stock Csr racing. Draws bigger crowds than the football.


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2016)

Celtic. My mums family were all Celtic supporters. I was taken to Celtic park for the first time by my 2 uncles aged 4 and saw one of my first football hero's final games for Celtic before King Kenny went to Liverpool (a game and experience I don't remember I have to say).

I don't follow football as much now and really only watch Celtics big games on the box and follow the scores. I'm now a season ticket holder at Glasgow Warriors and have been for 3 seasons, I wish I had gotten into rugby in earnest when I was much younger.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 13, 2016)

IanG said:



			Andy Ritchie - The Idle Idol, fantastic player on the ball, not so much at running after it.
		
Click to expand...

Great frontline along with Mark McGhee (Reading manager) as well......for a couple of years they were scoring 50 goals a season between them.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Chelsea & Rangers, the futures blue &#128077;

Born in London, passed around like pass the parcel for a few years, eventually thrown in the Thames and fished out the Avon &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Robin let me know if you fancy coming up for a game? golf AM footie PM.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Will you still go to Hillborough if Wednesday win promotion?
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance.  I would be pleased to see the hundreds of millions of pounds enter the local economy though. 

It was a great night at Hillsborough last night.  0-2 down and playing dreadfully, Wednesday were galvanised by a Bristol penalty miss, then a sending off for each side, all in the space of two minutes.  They levelled with a 25 yarder into the top corner from Wallace and Lee scored a fantastic goal in the 96th minute to record a memorable win.

As dramatic as the epic thunderstorm over the city before the game.


----------



## drewster (Sep 14, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Cowdenbeath's Central Park doubles up as the "Racewall" of a Saturday night. Stock Csr racing. Draws bigger crowds than the football.
		
Click to expand...

Aah. that will be it !! My mate follows them and he used to go on about it all the time. That and they're "the blue brazil"


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 14, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Too young for a SAGA holiday  

Click to expand...


Nice! I dont think Richart is though...


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Went to Loftus Road last night to see QPR walloped by Newcastle who were awesome. As I said earlier haven't been there for forty years but nothing seems to have changed!


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Not a chance.  I would be pleased to see the hundreds of millions of pounds enter the local economy though. 

It was a great night at Hillsborough last night.  0-2 down and playing dreadfully, Wednesday were galvanised by a Bristol penalty miss, then a sending off for each side, all in the space of two minutes.  They levelled with a 25 yarder into the top corner from Wallace and Lee scored a fantastic goal in the 96th minute to record a memorable win.

As dramatic as the epic thunderstorm over the city before the game.
		
Click to expand...




Always had a soft spot for the Wednesday... started when Youth Hostelling in the Peaks in Aug 1980 as a lad, went to 3 1st Round League Cup matches in one day!  11-30am Kick off Wednesday / Sheff Utd at Hillsborough started the day.....  

...and Kevin Pressman's sister is married to a relation of mine!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 14, 2016)

arnieboy said:



			Went to Loftus Road last night to see QPR walloped by Newcastle who were awesome. As I said earlier haven't been there for forty years but nothing seems to have changed!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the highlights from that, could've been about 9/10!

They hit the bar twice too


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 14, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Just watched the highlights from that, could've been about 9/10!

They hit the bar twice too 

Click to expand...

and we had one disallowed!!!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 14, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			and we had one disallowed!!!
		
Click to expand...

Think Barnsley have got a good outside chance of promotion.


----------



## CAD (Sep 14, 2016)

West Brom fan here.

a bored one with a bad neck!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2016)

IanM said:



			Always had a soft spot for the Wednesday... !
		
Click to expand...

Did you know how Sheffield Wednesday got their name?




They come from Sheffield.  

I'll get my coat.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 15, 2016)

We were fully expecting 10-0, not surprised that QPR fans started to leave after 55 minutes.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Sep 15, 2016)

Aston Villa fan here. I started getting into football during Euro 96, so I'd just missed our last trophy win, been on a downward spiral ever since, a couple of mini-resurgences but I'm fearing the worst nowadays, despite how determined our new owner appears to be.

I'm Villa because of my old man, his story of becoming a Villa fan is great, he'd been a Man U fan as a kid (glory hunting he admits), until he started his printing apprenticeship, went to college a few days a week in B'ham, and boarded with a Villa supporting family, who kept taking him to games. Then one day its Utd who are the opposition at Villa Park, and he suddenly realised it was Villa he was cheering for.


----------

